# Taking T5'S



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, I have been trying to lose fat for a few months now...I have been using t5's to aid me, along side my new job as a labourer. I have been taking half strength ones, 2 in a morning. Now when I get my next batch, I am wondering whether it would have been more effective to go one morning, one noon? I was cycling 2 weeks on one week off.

Stats:

5'7"ish...about 12.3 stone and estimating 13-15% fat.

Goals:

To drop to approx 10% fat and prepare for a clean bulk towards the end of the year...possibly cycled not sure yet.

DIET (approx)

Meal 1:

Either Porridge with sultanas or two pieces of toast with marmalade if I don't get time.

Meal 2:

Shake and banana

Meal 3:

Meat sandwich

Meal 4:

Banana (change to nuts??)

Meal 5:

Either pwo shake or if rest day, dinner which can vary.

Meal 6:

Which ever I don't take for meal 5

Cardio wise, I try to use the cross trainer at 65% heart rate (128bpm) for 45 minutes 3 times per week, but figure that I can get away with 30 as my job is very intensive.

Any advice on the t5's and critique for the diet? I am on a strict budget.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Forgot to mention, I drink about 6 pints of water per day, including my shakes. I don't drink alcohol at the minute...been about a month or so.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

split them mate, they block your appetite , so taking 2 in the morning will work great yeh but they will wear off.. so spreading them out will lengthen the suppresion.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

cool...thanks a lot  any more advice on the diet? just checked I'm currently 77kg or 12.4ish if that helps...not sure of bodyfat but have a couple of pics below and maybe you can give me a guesstimate?



















And I know I can't pose haha ;-)

Any help is appreciated...Cheers!!


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

bumpage for diet advice anyone?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

2 of your 6 meals need protein

bread is hard to lose fat on...marmalade????!!!!!

add fruit and veg

add fats

how much meat is in your meals?...butter.. olive oil


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I find 2 weeks of T5's then come off and on to clen for 2 weeks...seems to work for me.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Not tried clen...heard its not too good on the body or something...Didn't realise Marmalade was so bad lol...I have tried to clean that up a bit and I will keep all updated here


----------



## sturudds (Jun 20, 2009)

is it true t5s can prevent muscle growth??


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Not what I've found mate...I took them since starting a temp labouring job and while taking t5's and dropping bodyfat, I also gained a fair amount of muscle on my arms and my delts in particular. So if it prevents them, it's not preventing them completely


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

as jimmy says m8 your diet is laking .

drop the bread drop the marmalade

put some eggs in your breakfast meal prob 4 with 2 yolks then have your oats .with water

meal two is fine

meal three

have a tin of tuna and some rice add a spoon of olive oil

meal four

have some chiken with rice and veg either add a spoon of olive oil or a hanfull of nuts

meal 5

dinner whatever you have but try to eat some lean protien veg maybe a jaket tata

make your last meal before bed just protien maybe a whey shake and a spoon of peanut butter .

i appreciate your on a budget m8 use chiken drumstiks get tuna thats on offer eggs are fairly cheap you could uses them for two meals first and last for instance .

fb


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> 2 of your 6 meals need protein
> 
> bread is hard to lose fat on...marmalade????!!!!!
> 
> ...


Agree with Jimmy. Doesn't look like much of a cutting diet tbh. I would cycle carbs and eliminate bread and fruit personally.

Also, I'd put you at ~20% body fat mate. Zero definition and a fairly low amount of muscle. Good luck with your cut, but I would keep it short and sweet - 6-8 weeks weeks, drop to low teens (you're fairly light, so dropping 2lbs a week will show big improvements) and start bulking leanly immediately afterwards. Keep your diet in check so you gain max 1lb a week, do that for a fairly long time and you should have a good base.

Diet really needs looking at though mate. It's very very haphazard tbh. "If I don't have time" suggests a serious lack of commitment to me. You have to MAKE TIME!


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey yeah I couldn't agree more with you al...I do need to make more time. Budget is my main constraint but people have helped me out with that...Cycling carbs etc if I'm honest is alien to me...Tried reading it but got confused quick so tried just to cut my calories and keep a reasonable amount of protein.

Unfortunately I have had to cancel the gym membership for the time being as I am in agency work and it's a pile of **** not knowing whether you are working or not the next day  Maybe this contributes as I feel that why bother this week if I can't afford to next week...Don't even have a pushbike...I think I need to sit down and have a chat with someone in depth on it rather than posting once every few days...MSN or anything as anyone who looks like they have a clue at the gym I was at are too wrapped up doing their own thing.

EDIT: By the way what would a good substitute for sandwiches be?If bread is so hard to lose on, what do people switch it with?


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Right...I have tampered again following a bit of a friendly bashing on here...Was a welcome kick up the **** in all fairness...This is what I am plannin on following from tomorrow, or something similar...Will factor in whey shakes when I get more whey...run out at the minute.

Meal 1:

Porridge with sultanas

Meal 2:

fruit and mixed nuts

Meal 3:tin of tuna, 3 boiled eggs and mayo

Meal 4:

ryvita crackers with cottage cheese

Meal 5:

Meat and veg dinner

Meal 6:

Omelette

Meal 6 is dependant on my next question though...I have heard conflicting opinions on meal times with this...Should I be taking a later meal than 8pm? I have been told not to, which would discount meal 6, but I have also heard to keep a late meal with protein in...any views?


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Have meal 6 pretty close to bed mate, i wouldnt worry about eating after 8pm and the omlette seems like a pretty good choice to me as well.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say 18-20%


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys...is the rest of the diet ok? or are the nuts too high carb? i was told i could eat wraps too...but then realised after eating one that one wrap has 30g carb in it...day one fail....start again i guess


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

even when cutting mate, you can have some carbs. Don't get too stressed out about it or you'll go mad.

Think I read that even on low carb day of carb cycling you still want to be having about 100g of carbs per day.

Dan


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

xbonez182 said:


> thanks guys...is the rest of the diet ok? or are the nuts too high carb?


Well they're not as high as the porridge, sultanas or ryvita  .


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah i figured that i was ok with the porridge,but was ready to drop the sultanas if need be...it's already drivin me mad with no bread though haha.thanks a lot,i will keep everyone updated


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quick update to anyone following...Clocked in this morning post gym at 11.11 which is my lightest in about 6 years so we're on the right track  Feeling a little trimmer but don't see much difference so not sure whether pics are warranted unless people wanna see to judge?

Cheers


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, congrats.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks  much appreciated...it's gettin a little easier to follow it now as long as i only have small cheat meals here and there to satiate me 

Love the sig by the way vsideboy


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye need a cheat meal or 2 a week to keep you sane mate.

the avatar? ha yeah cheers bud.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah i miss bread and pasta lol...teh scales showed me 11.10 this morning anyway so whatever I am doing seems to be working


----------

